# Griffin Ridge WMA



## mowerjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

I have never been  on this WMA , i was just wondering if any one might have any input on this area and where the better areas for deer hunting might be?


----------



## doe shooter (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't tell you specific areas since i haven't hunted it in a few years, but the main thing to keep an eye on is the Altamaha River. If the river is low, i would hit the swamps, especially if it is early in the season, and cruise the various oak flats. I have had good luck easing through the oak flats and spotting deer and hogs. But if the river is up, then you are limited to the ridges. By the way, if you have a boat, there are areas you can access from the river and there might be less hunting pressure. When i mean boat, i mean a basic 14' footer. One you can ease between trees, etc. to find ridges surrounded by water. This is a good way to hunt, but the river will dictate what you can do. Depending on the water, rising or falling, you may or may not can get in a spot you were found the day before. Find acorns and you will find deer.


----------



## cdpaints (Sep 6, 2008)

Good Advice, I Have Not Hunted There In A While Either.  The Roads Will Be Closed, So You Will Have To Walk A Ways If You Don't Have A Boat.  I Will Being Going By Boat Myself.


----------



## mowerjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

*Grifin RidgeWMA*

thank you both for the good info I hope that if you are hunting any of the quota hunts that you and your party are very sucessful and that God bless.
Thank Again from MOWERJOE


----------

